# No Video, No Beeps, Looping POST Codes - EVGA x58



## vaughan (Dec 22, 2008)

Hello, I recently decided to build myself a new computer system. I have built systems in the past. I wanted a new Core i7 machine so here are the specs:

EVGA x58 SLI Motherboard (Newegg.com - EVGA 132-BL-E758-A1 LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard - Intel Motherboards)
GSkill DDR3 1066 RAM (1GBx6) (Newegg.com - G.SKILL 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1066 (PC3 8500) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Desktop Memory)
EVGA GTX280 (Newegg.com - EVGA 01G-P3-1280-AR GeForce GTX 280 1GB 512-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Desktop Graphics / Video Cards)
COOLERMASTER 1250w Power Supply (Newegg.com - COOLER MASTER Real Power Pro RS-C50-EMBA-D2 1250W ATX Form Factor 12V V2.3 / SSI standard EPS 12V V2.92 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Power Supply - Power Supplies)
INTEL Corei7 920 (Newegg.com - Intel Core i7 920 Nehalem 2.66GHz 4 x 256KB L2 Cache 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 130W Quad-Core Processor - Processors - Desktops)
Seagate Barracuda 1TB 7200 RPM (Newegg.com - Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST31000340AS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - Internal Hard Drives)

So I hooked everything up with one stick of RAM in the correct position for the board. When I power it on, there is no beep. The board code displays 68, then 69, then 00, 02, 69, E8. It then loops between 00, 02, 69, and E8. It never dies, just continues looping the codes.

All the fans, including the heatsink fire up. I can also hear the hard drive going.

Here are the things I have tried so far.
Disconnected video card: same codes, no beep, no video.
Moved the RAM into a different slot/tried different ram: same codes, no beep, no video
Tried removing Keyboard & Harddrive: same coes, no beep, no video.
Tried another video card: same codes, no beep, no video.
Tried reseating the CPU: same codes, no beeo, no video.

I have also tried moving the board to a different surface (anti-static and wood) and still same codes, no beep, no video.

The only time I can get it to give me a different code is if I remove the CPU power connector, then the code is FF and the motherboard restarts after a few seconds. Other than that, every combination of components i have tried give the same read out.

I have also had the motherboard RMA'd and the new board I received has same exact reaction to everything.

I am absolutely at my wits end, so any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried installing all 3 sticks of ram in the same colored sockets?


----------



## vaughan (Dec 22, 2008)

Just tried. Same response. No video display, no beep. 

I tried reordering the RAM too. 1 stick, 3 sticks, all of them. And at the request of EVGA tech support I attempted moving 1 stick between all the module slots and still the same response.

I also hooked up the 1250w power supply to another computer that I know works and the computer powered on fine. Unfortunately I do not have another power supply with the pins for the CPU so I cannot try that solution.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The board is new and I haven't seen one yet but does it have jumpers like for the CMOS clear? if so are all the jumpers in place, we did have a EVGA 780 board ship without any installed that would not boot.

How does the CPU align to the socket any chance of installing it 180 degrees out?


----------



## noellhommedieu (Dec 22, 2008)

are you sure its not the bios not booting up have you checked the bios battery? if not try to taking it out wait about a min then stick it back in the reset.


----------



## vaughan (Dec 22, 2008)

Sorry for not replying sooner. For some reason I was not getting the email notifications. 

The board does have a CMOS clear and I have tried that. The CPU alignment is much like the 775. 

It is possible it is the BIOS. I will try the BIOS battery. 

One of the other forums did recommend a BIOS update, but I am not sure how to do that without a display. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/ShowI...132-BL-E758-A1 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail

That is a picture of the board.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can't do a Bios update on a board the won't post or is unstable, Since there are only 3 cpu's on the market that fit the X58 board I don't see it needing a Bios update to post.
What Is Evga saying, their tech support is usually pretty good?


----------



## vaughan (Dec 22, 2008)

After talking to several of their tech support people they told me they had no idea but good luck. I tried every solution they had. 

http://www.evga.com/support/drivers/default.asp?switch=2
That is the Bios update. Maybe there is something in there. I only noticed something about VTT causing some boards not to start up.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is there a label on the board listing the current Bios?


----------



## vaughan (Dec 22, 2008)

Not that I can see. D686 BIOS is what the BIOS chip says. I can contact EVGA tech support to see if they can tell me what BIOS this was shipped with.

Still try any other solution until then. How likely is it that it could be the CPU? That is the only thing i cannot test. If it was the CPU, would the board be giving me a different response?


----------



## noellhommedieu (Dec 22, 2008)

hey whats that red reset button for over to the right acvtully would be on the bottom for you on under the pci slots? try pressing that ..... just a thought.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I have never seen or heard of a bad intel cpu being shipped, they are tested before boxed.
The only thing I can think of is to try different Ram the ram manufactures have been changing part numbers for these sticks an awful lot. Is that Gskill on the QVL or does GSkill list the board for that part number ram?


----------



## noellhommedieu (Dec 22, 2008)

thats a nice board you got there like the dual network ports i could put that to use easily (sorry know its off topic but had to say something)


----------



## vaughan (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok I think I might have figured it out. I do not believe that the memory is compatible. It was an oversight on my part.

http://newgskill.web-bi.net/bbs/view.php?id=g_ddr3&no=38

I will be attempting to try another stick of compatible RAM if I can obtain it. Thanks for all the help. Will be posting tomorrow with my results.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Also I think your better off with these boards buying the matched triple sticks then 3 separate sticks.


----------

